# Allowing non-root to use bootloadHID



## caesius (Sep 16, 2009)

I've downloaded bootloadHID and I can load hex files onto my project ATMega8 micro but only as root.

The command doesn't work as non-root, as you can see from the output when I run gmake.


```
cp bounce1.hex /tmp/
bootloadHID -r /tmp/bounce1.hex
Error opening HIDBoot device: The specified device was not found
gmake: *** [program] Error 1
```

N.B. It works fine as root.

When I plug in the circuit board with the ATMega8 via usb (or press the reset button), I see this on terminal one (the alt-f1 terminal):


```
ugen4.2: <obdev.at> at usbus4 (disconnected)
uhid0: at uhub4, port 1, addr2 (disconnected)
ugen4.2: <obdev.at> at usbus4
uhid0: <obdev.at HIDBoot, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr2> on usbus4
```

Obviously non-root users do not have access to write to the places bootloadHID wants to write to, what does it look like I must do to allow non-roots to do be able to do this?


----------

